# annoying noise



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, 

So I have a question that needs an answer. It's my pet pigeon Timothy, (i don't know whether its a boy or girl) anyways Timothy whenever on his or her cage (in the laundry room) or even if it's just in the laundry room seems to meanly "coo", then march and prance around; very noisily and aggressively. Also when he or she used to fly onto my shoulder he was nice and calm and would prune itself, and lay on my shoulder. Now he or she seems to fly onto my shoulder, then "coo" then relax and prune himself. 

So he's approximately 4.5 months old, and I got Timothy when he or she was very little (perhaps 8-9 days old) My point is, what has happen to my Timothy who used to be so loving and sweet?! 

Thanks, 

Jodika


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Getting matured...He pass the age of innocent look and so calm...He is not on the stage of courting and flirting...You may need to ger him or her a mate soon...Take a pic when ever you get a chance and we like to see the pics of Tim...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's right. Your bird is sexually maturing and ready to find a mate. I'll bet you will be it!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

haha,sounds like your pigeon is needing a companion,if it is prancing i think it is a male


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just baby growing up...that is all. Your Timothy still loves you. Your pet pigeon is _right on schedule_. Hope to see you posting more.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Timothy is now a terrible teen! Marching and prancing around...sounds like my 16 year old daughter when she does not get her way! Be patient...(like there was another choice, right? )


----------

